# xanthic leos yellow eyes



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

has anyone seen this on ron trempers diablo blanco page,









is it realy a brand new eye colour as my patty has yellow eyes like that and some of the phantoms do on the urban gecko site too?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Your patternless will have pale tan eyes because it's an albino too (although if they're really YELLOW eyes that's different!) - and Urban Gecko describes their animals as having grey or pink eyes.

But the Xanthics do seem to show particularly yellowy-looking eyes rather than the warm pink-tan I'd expect from an albinistic blizzard.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

ok my patty doesn't have yellow eyes








this is her

but this phantom does have yellow eyes


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I dunno, I still perceive that Phantom's eyes as largely red - although she does have some yellow too. That said... there is RAPTOR heritage in the Phantoms, and the Xanthics did come from Blizzard X RAPTOR lineage.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

the yellow eyes look great any way. i'd love a phantom with yellow eyes:mf_dribble:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

has anyone on here bought an urban gecko phantom yet?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

boywonder said:


> has anyone on here bought an urban gecko phantom yet?


Don't think people are that bothered to be honest, hasn't been much fuss about them. You could get them much cheaper at Hamm!


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

does TUG have a trade stand there?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

boywonder said:


> does TUG have a trade stand there?


I don't think they have a stand but they allow you to buy the geckos over the internet (in Canadian dollars) and they ship to their colleagues in Germany or that are attending Hamm..


----------

